# Fry food



## BOOP (Feb 22, 2009)

So check it out guys. i just got my first batch of red jewels and let me tell you there are alot of them. This is not my first time with fry but all the rest were from mouth brooders and they are alot bigger when they arrive. I generally feed them crushed flakes. These guys are much smaller. So i guess my question to you is will these guys be able to eat crushed flakes. I have witnessed the mother crushing up her pellets and spitting them out in the middle of the school but i haven't seen them attempt to nip at the smaller pieces. I have now taken mom and pop out for fear of them eating the fry. Hit me up guys.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

how old is the ****. i would feed them microworm if they are at least a week old. bbs from 2 week to 1 month. then slowly add crushed flake or crushed pellet to the bbs. after another 2week add less bbs and add more crushed flake until they fully take pellet and flake.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Is newly hatched brine shrimp too big? I thought I used that for substrate spawners 20 years ago but can't recall for sure.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

gmaschke said:


> Is newly hatched brine shrimp too big? I thought I used that for substrate spawners 20 years ago but can't recall for sure.


yes newly hatched brine shrimp will be too big for newly hatched fry. but at 2-3 week old they can eat microworm and bbs. but for the first week feed infusoria.


----------



## BOOP (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replys. They are in fact 6 days old and they have been nibbling on the crushed flakes but i'm gonna try the infusoria.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

BOOP said:


> Thanks for your replys. They are in fact 6 days old and they have been nibbling on the crushed flakes but i'm gonna try the infusoria.


infusoria is green water make from boiled lettuce or grass clipping add to aged tank water in a 2 litter soda bottle or tub. water from tank with fish of course. set it in the sun or light it take 2 week to get a culture started. or if you have live plant like java moss add some to the tank. it have infusoria not enough though but liq. fry food should keep the infusoria going. if you have microworm i would feed them the microworm. if not you can always try the bbs.


----------

